# How to Overclock a ATI Radeon 4890 HD



## gettieupgodaddy (Dec 1, 2009)

These are My specs,I have a intel i7 3.0 ghz with a 1366 socket size,I also have a p6t6 Ws revolution motherboard,My ram is corsair xms3 6gb ddr3 at 1600mhz,My specs for the power supply are, revolution 85+ enermax 1050w power supply. Thanks, If there is a thread for this let me know.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

Try the steps outlined on the Tom's Hardware website. This appears to be quite a comprehensive guide.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

I would recommend you use Rivatuner to oc your gpu.

It can be found for free on the net.

Burrell


----------

